# Power bars / energy gels



## kylemalco (1 Feb 2011)

Who uses them and which ones would you recommend I trying to build up the milage to do a 150k event at end of the summer but even at 50 miles the muscles start to get weak


----------



## darkstar (1 Feb 2011)

If I'm out on a long run or bike session, I like to carry a Power gel with me. Though it's vital that you test each product before using them in a race situation, as they have hugely varying effects on your body. The water intake when taking them is also important, too much or too little can have impacts as well. I would recommend them, but try different brands to get the right one. Power Gel is my make of choice.


----------



## adscrim (1 Feb 2011)

All you need is flapjacks!

I carry snacks with me for eating on a long ride. Fruit loaf, flapjacks, bananas - anything you want really as it's all fuel. Some things are better than others obviously and some things are easiers to eat on the go. I particularly like the individually wrapped flapjack fingers you get in Asda. A few of those in a back pocket with the tops cut off the wrappers are very convenient. Nothing wrong with gels, I always take a 'get me home' gel - SIS blackcurrent is my preference.


----------



## ventoux50 (1 Feb 2011)

I use SIS gels pretty much exclusively, I find they are easy to swallow and digest and don't give me indigestion after a few hours.

Having said that, I'm trying Torque gels at the moment and they seem good as well.

After an hour I swallow one if I'm intending doing over another half hour, then one every half an hour after.

If I'm on a 'climby' ride I try to have one about 3k before the climb starts.

They definitely do give you the extra fuel you need on a longer ride, and I have used the SIS caffeine boost gel towards the end of longer rides - this is amazing stuff ! when you're knackered and don't have anything left in the tank they really do give you a buzz and a short burst of energy.

Eating solid food on the bike (apart from banabas) doesn't work for me at all.

I would say - don't touch the lucozade gels - they are so thick and sickly and seem to be simply full of sugar.

I always 'wash a gel down' with sis 'Go' electrolyte drink, alternated with sis PSP energy drink.

At the end of a long ride, within 30 mins of getting home I down a sis ReGo drink (carbs and protein)

And - at the end of a reeaalllly looonnnggg day I'll have a sis Nocte chocolate milkshake at bedtime (more protein and carbs designed to replenish whats been lost and aid muscle recovery)

I reckon the stuff works.


costs a piggin fortune though !


----------



## lukesdad (1 Feb 2011)

You dont need Gels or powerbars they aren t going to help you....Look elsewhere to fix the problem.


----------



## iAmiAdam (1 Feb 2011)

I generally only use gels when racing or hilly days. Don't need them when I'm training as it'll get way too expensive.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Feb 2011)

iAmiAdam said:


> I generally only use gels when racing or hilly days. Don't need them when I'm training as it'll get way too expensive.


Adam christmas finnished over a month ago get rid of the silly hat


----------



## iAmiAdam (1 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Adam christmas finnished over a month ago get rid of the silly hat



Cavendish trains in his santa hat all year round!


----------

